# Benther-Berg Abbau..



## Gap______Jumper (2. März 2005)

An alle aus Hannover und Umgebung, die da fahren bzw. dort gefahren sind:

Die Strecke wird in nächster Zeit abgebaut, da Privatgelände..!!

Wer den/die Erbauer kennt, bitte bei mir melden (oder am besten denen Bescheid sagen)!!!!

MfG Derk


----------



## Deleted 28330 (2. März 2005)

Woher hast du diese information? Und was genau soll abgebaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (2. März 2005)

Ich kenne den Besitzer des Geländes....

Es wird alles abgebaut!!!


----------



## Acki (2. März 2005)

Aus welchen Gründen wird denn alles abgebaut ?


----------



## Lupi (2. März 2005)

Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Aus welchen Gründen wird denn alles abgebaut ?



darum wohl




			
				 Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke wird in nächster Zeit abgebaut, da Privatgelände..!!


----------



## winx (3. März 2005)

meinst du die dirt strecke?

happy trails,
winx


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. März 2005)

Das ist komisch, weil der besizter hatte einen schild aufgestellt gehabt, wo draufstand, man solle anrufen. Man hat angerufen, und es hieß, der besitzer habe nichts dagegen, dass die sprünge da sind. Der shore solle dagegen schon abgerissen werden, ebenso wie die strecke ganz links hinter dem shore, da der abschnitt jemand anders gehöre. Es gab auch noch überlegungen, was legales drauszumachen (und die gibt es immer noch!!!). Und dann so was. Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Fh4n (3. März 2005)

Genau das habe ich auch gehört: --> Schorle ab, Rest kann dableiben!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (3. März 2005)

Bin morgen da, werde dann noch mal genauer nachfragen, habe auch nicht dauernt Kontakt mit Ihm!
Dachte, dass alles wegsollte, aber man kann ja auch mal was falsch verstehen..!!

MfG Derk


EDIT: Das mit dem Schild hatte ich schon gehört, wusste aber nicht, dass sich wohl schon jemand gemeldet hat..!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (4. März 2005)

Stimmt, müssen nur die Holztrails abgebaut werden!

Hat im übrigen jemand ne Sonnenbrille mit gelben Gläsern verloren?!

Ist  aber schon bisl länger her, als ihr euch gemeldet habt, oder?!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. März 2005)

Leider ja, wir haben irgendwie noch keine zeit gefunden, uns zusammen zu setzen, aber wir werden es in der nächsten zeit tun, versprochen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (26. Dezember 2005)

Der Dirtspot wurde vor ein paar Tagen zum zweiten Mal abgerissen. Die sind da wieder mit dickem Gerät durchgefahren.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (26. Dezember 2005)

Es ist schon weit über eine Woche her, als dort "aufgeräumt" wurde!
Da ja nichts weiter von eurer Seite kam, musste, aus Haftungsgründen bei Verletzungen etc., alles beseitigt werden. Könnt froh sein, wenn nicht nochmal jemand da Mist baut (also jegliche illegalen Aktivitäten).

Hatten früher in Celle auch nur illegal gebaut, aber Aufgrund eines netten Grundstückeigentümers nun seit einem Jahr ein Gelände wo wir, wenn überhaupt, selbst haften!

Deshalb bin ich absolut dagegen, etwas illegales zu machen! Vor allem da das Gebiet jetzt sozusagen in Familienbesitz ist..

MfG Derk


----------



## winx (26. Dezember 2005)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon weit über eine Woche her, als dort "aufgeräumt" wurde!



Mag sein, ich habs gestern gesehen.



			
				Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja nichts weiter von eurer Seite kam, musste, aus Haftungsgründen bei Verletzungen etc., alles beseitigt werden. Könnt froh sein, wenn nicht nochmal jemand da Mist baut (also jegliche illegalen Aktivitäten).



Ich baue da nicht, falls du das mit "ihr" meinst. Die dort aktiven hatten wohl versucht sich mit den Verantwortlichen zu einigen, keine Ahnung...



			
				Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten früher in Celle auch nur illegal gebaut, aber Aufgrund eines netten Grundstückeigentümers nun seit einem Jahr ein Gelände wo wir, wenn überhaupt, selbst haften!



Ja ich weiss, ihr habts gut. 



			
				Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bin ich absolut dagegen, etwas illegales zu machen! Vor allem da das Gebiet jetzt sozusagen in Familienbesitz ist..



Du hast gut reden, mit eurem Spot in Celle. Aber am Benther Berg hat das jetzt sicher kein sinn mehr, da hast du recht. Ist wohl auch besser so...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Dezember 2005)

warum können wir froh sein, wenn nicht noch jemand da mist baut? hat der besitzer vor, alle mtbiker aus hannover ausfindig zu machen und auf dem scheiterhaufen zu verbrennen?  
außerdem bist du glaub ich schon wieder falsch informiert: da ist nix zu machen. der besitzer sagte, wir sollen weg. ohne bedingungen. irgendwelche leute haben dann trotzdem weiter gebaut. und sie wissen, dass sich sich mit dem besitzer anlegen. von daher ist jetzt wohl keiner überrascht, das musste kommen.
Aber ich freue mich außerordentlich, dass es euch in zelle so gut geht.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass da noch irgendwas zu regeln wäre! Es wäre nur gut wenn einfach jeder in Hannover bescheid weiß, das es eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt (solange niemand erwischt wird) geben kann, falls irgendwer nochmal dort schaufeln sollte! Schließlich bleibt der Eigentümer immer auf den Kosten für die Beseitigung jeglicher Bauten sitzten..

Ihr könnt im Sommer gerne mal zu uns kommen, wenn wir alles ein wenig renoviert haben! Es ist gerade noch ein Wallride (Höhe 4,3m) in der Entstehungsphase sowie einige andere Sachen.
Im Frühjahr könnte man sich ja mal durchringen, gute Bilder und eine Beschreibung ins I-net zu stellen.

MfG Derk


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Dezember 2005)

das wäre gut, wir haben uns schon oft überlegt, euch zu besuchen, aber wir habens bis jetzt noch nicht hingekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Dezember 2005)

Schönen guten Abend, wer mal Neuigkeiten zu unserer Strecke sehen möchte: Meine Galerie steht für (fast) alle offen!
Konnte leider keine Detailbilder machen da noch keine Tore in unserem Zaun sind und in guten Sachen wollt ich da net unbedingt rumkraxln!

MfG


----------



## Fh4n (29. Dezember 2005)

Wir, bzw. ich weiss wer das gebaut hat und ständig erneut aufbaut. Wir haben die betroffenen scho angesprochen, dass sie das lassen sollen. Sie haben wieder wieder gebaut, naja ist deren Bier...


----------



## pimpelmoser (12. Januar 2006)

Auch wenn ichs jetze erst spät merke, aber da steht ja absolut mies ganz und garnichts mehr!


Naja, verdammt wenig Zeit zum radeln gehabt...muss sich wieder ändern!


----------

